# Honda mower drive belt



## dhouston (Sep 25, 2009)

I need help replacing a drive belt on a Honda self-propelled mower (HRT216SDA). Anybody know about how to do this?
Thanks


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

if i remember right its been awhile take off blade and adaptor there is probably a plate there that you will have to remove theen you should see belt slide pully off with belt then remove belt from trans. feed new belt through put on trans pully first then put on pully you took off and slide back on


----------

